# Ten pound baby, hemroids, now what?



## Faith (Nov 14, 2002)

I gave birth to a perfect baby boy a week ago today.









The only 'problem' is that the little guy was just over ten pounds, and while I didn't tear- I think I must have gotten external hemroids from pushing.

They hurt. I am all recovered except from this. I have been using a cream for a week (prep H), but they are still there. I think they got a little better, but not much.

What can I do?
I am ready to just go to the Dr. and ask for some serious medicine. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Drink tons of water (to make sure you *never* get constipated). Take a couple teaspoons of ground flaxseed mixed with water every day (another thing to ensure you have gentle, regular bowel movements). Sit on a pillow. Think about lidocaine spray or ointment if it gets really bad. Things should get better *really* soon... hang in there. (And congratulations!)


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

Congratulations!









Sorry, no advise about your problem.


----------



## alie (Jan 1, 2003)

I had an ahem, similar prob and sitz baths were wonderful, warm water, felt really good. Good luck. Yes, eating lots of fiber is good too.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

Congrats on your little one! Everyone had ggod advice. The only things I can think to add are as soon as you feel you need to have a bowel movement, go. Do NOT wait, trust me on that one. Also tucks pads or similar witch hazel pad instead of toilet paper feels better. I hope it clears up soon for you!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Wiping with Tucks instead of toilet paper really helps!

What I noticed was my only long term releif, however was Preperation H supositories (and boy what a humbling experience it was to buy those!)

The supositories (yes, that you shove up there) were the only things that gave me any releif. I also tried witch hazel, Tucks pads, Preperation H cooling gel and regular creme. Poor dh was sent to Kmart at 4 am to get all that stuff,. none of it worked, but the supositories did.

I have since heard they contain thimerosol, but, if I get hemmeroids like that again you can bet your







I am takin my chances with them again!

SOrry if that was TMI for you!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

You can also fill the bathtub up enough to just cover your bum with really steaming *hot* water, for a quick fix, until your dh gets back with the Preperation H!


----------



## Cali'sMom (Sep 30, 2004)

I "feel" your pain (My dd was 11lbs 2oz, 23.5 inches at birth) That's great that you didn't tear, or have an episiodomy. I had a 4th degree, so that actually was more sore than my hemroids. Unfortunately I don't have much advise except what has been given to you already. Just know that before you know it they will be gone.

Congratulations on your new little one


----------



## Truvie (May 4, 2004)

Congratulations on your new baby!

I was in the same boat as you with a 10lber. I used super-hot baths, witch hazel, and preparation H. Eventually they went away; I can't remember how long it took, but I'm afraid to say it was a few weeks. However, once they were gone, they were gone, and I've barely had a problem in the past two years.

Truvie


----------

